# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Robotic suit, Daewoo Shipbuilding and Marine Engineering, Okpo-dong, Korea

## Airicist

Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robotic suit gives shipyard workers super strength"

by Hal Hodson
July 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Super-Strength Robot Suits Are Now Being Used in Real Life"

by Jamie Condliffe
August 4, 2014

----------

